# DYI Pit Blinds



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Been looking at the very few pit blinds avalaible out there and have to wonder if anyone (everyone?) is making there own. Not interested in the trash can design, looking for ideas on a box style. If anyone has built, or attempted to build there own post up your advice. Also looking for local (Gulf coast) sources.

Thanks !


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

I've thought @ that also. I was thinking somebody who works with fiberglass or learn myself. All it calls for is some kind of mold and lay the fiberglass over it. I'm just guessing.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 24, 2006)

Have you ever considered using Rubbermaid 100gallon feed troughs? At $65/piece, they are hard to beat. They are easier to install than true fiberglass pits,heck of alot cheaper and work well. Look em up on Tractor Supply's website.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Ad from Awesome Glass Built 4 for me..
There Plywood & 2x4 constructed..Glassed on the Outside & have...
A roller roof..like a Garage door..I put automatic Blige pumps in them..
talk about a Caddilac Blind.
The Birds dont even know what in Blazes hit them..
2 bands outta the same blind this season..

You can build them & have Ad glass them or you can TAR them on all the seams & the outside..The Tar works good for 2+ years..
But definatelly put an automatic bilge in there & a solar Batt charger

Oxx..


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Oxx, I was thinking that might work. If you did it again would you go thick plywood and thin glass, or thin plywood and heavy glass ? I considered making a form from real thin plywood (or even foam) and using resin and glass mat to build a strong shell, then I though about a sturdy plywood shell and just resin and maybe some tape around the seams to waterproof it. I think the weight might be about the same. Your thoughts ?


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Ok ..Heres my take on the Deal... I built a thin skin on the 1st 1..NEVER will I do that again..It popped out like a freakin cork on the 1st heavy rain..
So it was back to sq 1 then...
Then I used 3/4 plywood Not treated..with stud grade 2x4s..Sillo'd the seams & tar'd the Entire outside..This blind Has done fine xcept for a slight leak.. I know where it is..but its below the H20 line..im fubar on it unless I dig it up again..Not Happin'n..
Then I got smart.. 
I used 3/4 ply.Non treated......treated 2x4s.. 2x10 bench & 2x6 step/gun/shell rest
Let it sit for a month elevated to dry out...
& took it to ad for a glass job..he used a heavy cloth on it for the 1st layer & a fine cloth on the 2nd layer..
I picked it up & set it in the Hole ..backfilled it in ..& havent had a problem 1.
If your on a lease that your gonna stay for some years to come..this is the way to go..if your undecided.. Tar the fire outta it & move down the road..
Ok.. Thats about it..
Anything else?? lol 
Oxx..


----------



## EBHunter (Jul 23, 2004)

Ox,

What dimensions did you make the pit? How did you anchor the pit? 


EBHunter


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

We built some steel ones a few years ago: long seal welds, and we went and got some anodes to keep the rust down, but they've been working great for years now. the weight pretty much keeps them in place: there's a little bit more of a logistical problem to get them in place, though.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

All of our Blinds are...4x8x4... The weight of the blind keeps it down..Plus when its (Filled in around it..It shouldnt pop..If your worried about that..2 bags Of concrete should keep it down

Oxx..


----------



## EBHunter (Jul 23, 2004)

We built some individual pits this year out of 36" corugated pipe. Cut them around 42" tall. Dug a hole and poured concrete (400-500 pounds each) for the bottom. Filled dirt around them. Once the pond was filled, we still had one set of four pop up and float. We ended up driving t posts and anchoring the pits down. 

They have worked well. We'll continue to work on modifications to improve the design.

I do want to add a couple of wooden pits this year.

EBHunter


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Dang EB, I don't know how to hide any better than that without SCUBA gear!
Nice looking set up, hope you smaked the heck out of them !

I'm either going to build a box and let Adrian glass it or just bite the bullet and get one from Tradewinds. The one's at southshore boats are SUPER nice and no doubt worth every penny, but on my lease sooner or later you have to start moving around so I can't count on hunting out of the same blind all year. 

Thanks for all the advice, I'll post up next September when I make the call.
In the mean time if anyone comes across a decent used one, let me know. There's a finders fee in it for you.

Two more weekends and it's time to put away the camo and restock the tackle box.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Not if ya a goose killa.:cheers:


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Amen My Brother Tot..

I preach a song of Death & intollerable cruelty to the Geese ..
Every chance I get...Now If I had some (Other) DieHard Goose assasin Buds..Id be a whole lot happier.. 
It sucks that..Most of my buds are duck hunters.:headknock

Oxx..:biggrin:



TatterTot said:


> Not if ya a goose killa.:cheers:


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Tot will hunt geese on a bluebird day in 100 deg weather with no wind.


----------



## baydrifter (Feb 11, 2006)

*tractor supply*

hey bullethead looked all over that tractor supleys web and saw nothin like what your talkin about??


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

He's not the only 1...:bounce:

Oxx..:rotfl:



Bull Minnow said:


> Tot will hunt geese on a bluebird day in 100 deg weather with no wind.


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

bullethead said:


> Have you ever considered using Rubbermaid 100gallon feed troughs? At $65/piece, they are hard to beat. They are easier to install than true fiberglass pits,heck of alot cheaper and work well. Look em up on Tractor Supply's website.


As soon as it rains good and the ground gets pretty wet, they will float out of the ground.


----------



## EBHunter (Jul 23, 2004)

Looking forward to shooting some waterfowl in the morning. Ran out to the lease last night to get some things ready for the weekend. What a mess! Water everywhere, roads were bad, and not many ducks. At least there were plenty of geese going down on our roost.

Our pits have worked well this year. We've got one set of pits that they have probably killed 300 ducks for the year. 

I usually don't hunt the blinds at the end of the season. I like to freelance, set up temp blinds or layout like I'm goose hunting. The birds get really smart this time of the year.
EBHunter


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

EBHunter said:


> The birds get really smart this time of the year.
> EBHunter


Tell me about it !
Having to go Commando on them the last few weeks. Even the new birds are pre-terrorized by everybody North of here. I swear my son's duck calling has been the only reason we have got ducks since Christmas. He is getting pretty dang good at it. It's a game of wits, I love it.


----------

